# 180g aggerssive fowlr, huge golden puffer!!!!



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, i havent posted any pics of any fish in here yet.... so far i have a 5" pinktail trigger, 5" porcupine puffer, 9" lunar wrasse, 7" coral beauty angel, and the monster 9" GOLDEN PUFFER :rasp:
















btw, in the full tank shot, all th white dots on the lr is from the puffer eating it, theyre like rabbits, they have to chew on something becuause their teeth never stop growing, he was at the lfs for 3 months with nothig to chew on...

and the wrasse is hard to get a good pic of cause he is so hyper...

View attachment 52899

View attachment 52900

View attachment 52905

View attachment 52906

View attachment 52907

View attachment 52908

View attachment 52909

View attachment 52910

View attachment 52911


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

If and when I get a SW tank, I am getting some triggers.







Nice tank, good diversity of fish.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome puffers!! I absolutly love my SW tank!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i love my combo now, im thinking of getting an imperiator angel and maybe a lion to finish off the tank


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

friggen awesome


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nery nice! it makes me wanna turn my 180 into a sw tank







that new golden puffers looks a bit emaciated, start beefin him up


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, hes not skinny, thats just how he is, his head is tilted down. his stomach is much further back.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Badass.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Best SW tank and selection I've seen.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great tank, love those puffers


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

tight tank....love the puffes...cant wait till they get all fatty ahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup..congrads on owning those beauties


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I wish my dad would buy me some expensive fish


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

You do have some really neat fish in there!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

salt tanks are so colorful


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much did this cost u...f*cking beautiful


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice looking tank and fish. I would not put another angel in the tank. Both would fight and fight for dominance. A small grouper is your best bet =example a hamlet.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

very nice looking fish.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

wow some gorgeous fish u have there!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

